# Ally Pally Revisited (again)



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks

Mrs WereBo wanted to go to her annual craft-show thingy, back at *Alexandra Palace* (N London) so, with perfect timing we opted to go on the Saturday (Sunday was so wet, the pigeons here needed wet-suits to fly around... )

This year, the event was so big, it was moved into the 'Great-Hall', so I could finally get a properly decent photo of the circular window I got from outside, during my last visit - Link

I had to keep the interior dark, otherwise the stained-glass would be overexposed...




















T'other end of the room....











The best of the paintwork around the window I could get, whilst being jostled by little old ladies, along with some rather large younger ones.....




















Once we'd had an 'ankle-rest' and a bite to eat (walking directly up the hill outside is a killer... ), I meandered off outside, before terminal boredom set in. Some close-ups of the 'Egyptian Garden' in the foyer....










Yep.... A 'Furry Palm!!!'..... :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoo hoo we can see them they look fabulous


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is years (maybe 50 years) since I was at Ally Pally. I can hardly remember it. Thanks WB for taking me down memory lane.

You are driving that camera well and it doesn't seem to be letting you down. A very nice sequence.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow - nice window, and also the counterpoint at the other end is nice - still listing a bit there WereBo :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks folks, it was great to actually get out for a day and get a good sequence of pics; And without lots of bodies holding cameras in my line of sight, like the Olympics parade :grin:

@ Zulu - And that was before I visited the bar - It was hard not to list, with a couple of thousand females and the occasional very bored-looking hubby :laugh:


The palm-trees in full.....




















The 'Egyptian' bit....











Outside in the warm sun, 'The Shard' at max optical zoom shows it's dominance of the skyline......











'Palace to Palace' - 11.9 miles as the crow flies. Taken from Alexandra Palace, the left-hand tower in the distance is 'Crystal Palace'. Ally Pally is the N London BBC transmitter and Crystal Palace tower below is the S London TV transmitter. 'The Razor' (*Strata Tower*) can be seen just to the right, with it's 3 wind-turbines built into the top of the tower. The tower on the right is the BBC radio transmitter.....











Canary Wharf in the distance.....











A Pano of the scene....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I see you met my ex MIL in one pic


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I assume you mean the Sphinx?







......

I haven't got a 'thing' for gasometers, but I do like the geometric patterns they form..... :laugh:











In the park next to the building, I was greeted by these 3 amazing 'statues' celebrating the Olympics, carved by chainsaw....





























1 tree was fenced off, with an info-panel on the rails - Apparently it's a 'Veteran Tree' over 250 years old. Rather than lop any branches that threaten to fall onto the passing public, they let the branches fall and keep the public away from the area.











T'other side.....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Donald - The hill hasn't got any shallower over the years either, Mrs WereBo has now christened it 'Knee-Knob Killer Hill' :grin:


This little fellow was in a nearby tree, surveying his domain.....











Unfortunately, the autofocus got a bit confused, but the colours are beautiful... :laugh:











All the colours of Autumn in 1 plant, how convenient is that? :grin:











Walking back to the exhibition, to rescue the stallholders from Mrs WereBo....











A Conifer, basking in the last rays of the sun. I didn't notice the street-light until later, I was going to edit it out, but I decided it gives it a certain 'Triffid' look :grin:




















Things went downhill from there, after having a miraculous 40 minute drive there (through Central London from SE to NW; traffic-lights turning green as we approached, cars turning off out of our way, no diversions and we didn't get lost once!







- It took nearly 2 hours to get home (though we still didn't get lost).....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup that is what I mean wanna meet her sister https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaahhh.... The older sister with the stoney looks then..... :grin:


----------

